# Looking for thin metal serving trays



## davidflyby (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey all, 

New to the forum - can't wait to be a part of the community (biting the bullet on a Rec Tec this week). I am looking for some thin metal serving trays for my gatherings and can't seem to find much online. Attached is a pic of kind of what I'm looking for but would want something with a smaller profile (lower sides). 

Any help is much appreciated!

Thank you!













Screen Shot 2016-04-19 at 1.19.56 AM.png



__ davidflyby
__ Apr 19, 2016


----------



## krj (Apr 30, 2016)

Not sure how low of a profile or shape you're looking for, but here are some 8" to 20" aluminum pizza pans. I bought one for an ash catch for my PBC, the depth isn't much. But if you aren't serving soup on it, I don't see any issue it wouldn't work.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 30, 2016)

Do a search for 1/4 size sheet pans. These may be close enough, they are 9 or 9 1/2 x 13. If you have a restaraunt supply they will have them. Specialty baking stores may have smaller or square ones.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 30, 2016)

Your Pic is a Restaurant 1/4 Sheet Pan that Case described. Restaurant supply places will have serving trays as well. Check out Bed, Bath & Beyond. They have a large assortment in various materials...JJ


----------



## dwhite1031 (Dec 5, 2016)

Go the Webstaurant web site www.webstaurantstore.com  They have a variety of trays and sheet trays.  I use steam trays from there.  Also Sam's Club sells restaurant supplies.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sqwib (Dec 6, 2016)

Can they be round, did you look into pizza pans?

http://www.lloydpans.com/standard-pans/pizza-tools/pizza-baking-serving-trays/serving-trays


----------



## rdwhahb (Dec 8, 2016)

I often use cookie sheets.


----------

